
Microsoft is developing decentralized identity - mk44
https://thenextweb.com/hardfork/2018/02/12/microsoft-digital-identity-blockchain/
======
52-6F-62
They're partnering with Accenture to develop this for airline travellers in
Canada[0]. They also used a similar system with Accenture to help track and
verify identities of refugees[1] for the distribution of resources and aid.

[0] [https://newsroom.accenture.com/news/accenture-microsoft-
crea...](https://newsroom.accenture.com/news/accenture-microsoft-create-
blockchain-solution-to-support-id2020.htm)

[1] [http://fortune.com/2017/06/19/id2020-blockchain-
microsoft/](http://fortune.com/2017/06/19/id2020-blockchain-microsoft/)

~~~
csuwldcat
This is unrelated to any previous demo/work Accenture has shown. (I work on
this @ MSFT)

~~~
52-6F-62
Interesting. Even the tech? It sounds remarkably similar from a high level as
the UN project.

Either way, thanks for chiming in.

